# Hey all



## Elfwink (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi everyone

I'm from Melbourne, Australia.

Started aikido in 2013, and quit sometime around 2014.

Started back again with a different school in 2019 and still go pretty regularly. (even with covid... we do online classes.) Our dojo is very much on the side of "conquering yourself" rather than using aikido to win a fight.

Also, did a little bit of karate during my high school years, but I don't remember much about it.

Looking forward to exploring this forum and getting to know people.

I see what looks like a mostly male audience here. I'm curious about the women and non-binary numbers... if there are any here. I know the more physical/competitive arts are more of a "guys" area.

*Edit: It seems I have posted this in the wrong subforum. If a moderator could move this topic - that would be appreciated!! *


----------



## Buka (Jun 11, 2021)

Elfwink said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm from Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Martial Talk Elfwink. 😊


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 11, 2021)

Ah welcome Elfwink , I'm an hour away from Melbourne! Welcome to MT!

Love aikido and what it emphasises... am a karate dude myself but have learned alot from some of the ideas expressed in the little aikido I've done, virtually that is.

Yeah true there are more males here, but even we differ quite vastly. I'm a guy, but definitely am more feminine in energy and general demeanor.

Look forward to your posts and hope you enjoy


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 11, 2021)

Elfwink said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm from Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! Hope the new Aikidojo is a good match!


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome, Elfwink, and hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Steve (Jun 11, 2021)

Elfwink said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm from Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


Welcome.  As others have said, there are some women, but mostly guys.  I can't think of anyone who has shared that they are non-binary, but I suppose it's very possible.  I'm he/him, by the way.  

Your experience with karate sounds like mine with Wing Chun.  I trained for a few years in high school, but remember little of it.  They had a weight room in the back of the school, which was cool.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome to Mt elfwink


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Elfwink (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone.


----------

